# Purchase question



## refumpcpa (Nov 24, 2008)

What do you think my chances would be to get a 1 or 2 Bedroom Villa at either Disney Boardwalk or Disney Beach Club at the 7 month mark.  I am considering buying DVC Points at Vero Beach where the re-sale price per point is considerably cheaper, but if it's not going to get me what I want, there is no point in going that route.  I am very flexible with my dates.


----------



## littlestar (Nov 24, 2008)

Boardwalk would probably be easier than Beach Club simply because Boardwalk has more units. You'll pay more in maintenence fees by owning at Vero. Vero has the highest dues. I think SSR points are the best value (resale) since you get the extra years and the dues aren't bad. Vero RTU would expire in 2042. SSR would expire in 2054. 

It really depends what time of year you are wanting to travel. You can usually book a 1 bedroom at Boardwalk for the middle of September pretty easily.


----------



## refumpcpa (Nov 24, 2008)

I know that the maintenance fees are higher, but I've seen VB pass ROFR @ $50/point.  The initial buy in is my bigger concern at this point in my life.  I just got back from the Boardwalk on Friday.  I enjoy going to Disney this time of year, the beginning of December, late April and the month of May.  Can a 1BR be had during these months @ the 7 month window?


----------



## DVC Mike (Nov 24, 2008)

littlestar said:


> You'll pay more in maintenence fees by owning at Vero. Vero has the highest dues. I think SSR points are the best value (resale) since you get the extra years and the dues aren't bad. Vero RTU would expire in 2042. SSR would expire in 2054.


 
2009 Annual Dues (per point)
SSR = $4.34
VB = $6.41

So, for 160 points, SSR would cost $694.40 while VB would cost $1,025.50


----------



## littlestar (Nov 24, 2008)

December would be tougher because it's a popular month - the parks and the resorts are decked out for Christmas and the points are low. 

Late April (as long as you don't hit Spring break for the east coast) or early May would definitely be easier than December. Beach Club is almost always harder to get simply because of size.


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Nov 25, 2008)

I would agree that early December would be difficult to book at 7 months at BWV, unless you were looking for only a couple of weekend nights.  We booked the first Friday of Dec 2008 in a BW view studio at the 7th month window, but could not book the next night even though it was a Sat.  Of course, BW view is tougher to book than preferred view (but easier than stanard view) and 1 BRs are easier to book than either studios or 2 BRs.  Also, the week just prior to Christmas, when the point season changes to Choice, is easier to book than early Dec (Adventure season).  Best of luck -- Suzanne


----------

